# FS: Need These Angels gone!



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey updating my post, valid for tomorrow only, FREE 13 Med Angelfish, FREE 15+ smaller ones.

-Must pick up downtown
-Must have nice size tank
-Must have a bucket
-Must Take all big or all small

I love my angelfish, they are great fish and would love for someone to enjoy them. 
Time is not in my favor, working weird hours, it has seemed difficult to arrange pick up times. Tomorrow is my day off and i am hoping for early afternoon pick up or after 5 would be preferred.

PM me for details


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Where are you Monday morning at about 6-7 am. I got 5 bux I could throw at you for the small ones


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Bumb for the Large angels i need them gone Stat! Pm me


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Fixed the number issue its 13 not !3


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Are any of the angels more wild-looking without the marbling?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a way bit off topic, but if the vampire robot nazis who are also zombies rise up, are you going to heed the call and meet up in Kansas phillyB? Cause if you are, can I get a lift?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Durogity said:


> This is a way bit off topic, but if the vampire robot nazis who are also zombies rise up, are you going to heed the call and meet up in Kansas phillyB? Cause if you are, can I get a lift?


OK, time to put down the bong buddy


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

or pass it around................


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> OK, time to put down the bong buddy


Lol, it may be an inside "thing" if he knows what ima talkin' bout lol... But you obviously don't haha


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Going to post couple more pic's tomorrow, if not they are going to the lfs... Thanks's


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Pics would be awesome. I keep looking at this thread and wondering if I have space...

In case the zombies do rise up, here's a primer on what to expect: How Everything Goes to Hell During a Zombie Apocalypse - The Oatmeal

And the Provincial Emergency Program produced a handy guide on being prepared for that pesky zombie apocalypse: EmergencyInfoBC: Zombie Preparedness Week: Are you ready?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Elle said:


> Pics would be awesome. I keep looking at this thread and wondering if I have space...
> 
> In case the zombies do rise up, here's a primer on what to expect: How Everything Goes to Hell During a Zombie Apocalypse - The Oatmeal
> 
> And the Provincial Emergency Program produced a handy guide on being prepared for that pesky zombie apocalypse: EmergencyInfoBC: Zombie Preparedness Week: Are you ready?


Haha, I've seen the first one, but the bc one I hadn't lol that's geeat


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Durogity: yooo brotha id have a tree top bunker, hope you can climb and shoot a bow, cause no way id be driving in zombie traffic! Need to wait it out, then wing it from there..


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I I lived closer I would take them!! if you have when I come to city next I will grab them!!


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, if they are still available I would like to buy them. Please pm me your contact info. Cheers


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey rybka if your getting the bigger angels mind grabbing the small ones for me. We are having troubles trying to meet I vancouver because of my pesky work schedule. I can meet in Langley much easier


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Shady280 pm him. I think hes going to swing by tomorrow 6ish


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Updating post


----------

